# New Scent-Lok Wesite



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Scent-Lok Technologies Launches New Website

Extreme interactivity and easy navigation were the goals behind renovating the Scent-Lok website. The standout sections on the website are the home page and the all new community page. The new home page acts as a launch pad for the rest of the site. Along the top of the page users will find tabs to all the different sections of the site. At the bottom, Scent-Lok has included a “New for 2011” section that lists current promotions, sales, etc. Also found at the bottom of the home page are sections for free downloads and Breaking News that will keep viewers up to date with short news feeds.

The community page will give users the chance to tell their own success stories and show off their trophy pictures in the testimonial section. Other than submitting testimonials and photos, users are also encouraged to submit questions to the new “Ask the Don” and “Big Time Tips” Q&As. “Ask the Don” encourages users to submit any and all questions related to hunting to be answered personally by hunting legend Don Kisky. The “Big Time Tips” section is intended to have a humorous overtone where Jimmy, from the hit show Jimmy Big Time on the Outdoor Channel, will answer any question about anything users want to know. 

All new blogs are also a main attraction of the community page. A blog concept from marketing team member Alex Gyllstrom called “In Focus”, is intended to use photos, captions and video to portray the outdoor lifestyle in a dynamic and entertaining way through Scent-Lok’s eyes. A prostaff blog is also being implemented that will provide in-field experiences, observations and advice from Scent-Lok’s TV personalities and field staff.

With the launch of their new website, Scent-Lok is also bringing customers a new and improved way to buy their Scent-Lok gear online. The new online store is full of information on every product and is extremely easy to navigate. Customer reviews are available for every product along with a new zoom feature that allows customers to view every product close up by waving their mouse over the product image.

Social Media and Web Content Manager Alex Gyllstrom, says the goal behind the website is to connect personally with users.

“Our new website is intended to be extremely informative and interactive. We want to connect and interact with our users on a personal level. Yes, we are a scientific company, but first and foremost we are hunters and outdoorsmen that have a hardcore passion for the outdoors. Our passion and goal as a company is to inform consumers about our products, technology and how we can help them be more successful hunters. That coupled with our love of hunting, will make our new website a destination for all hunters.”

http://www.scentlok.com/

http://www.facebook.com/ScentLokTech


----------

